# How many times per day do you take shower?



## AliceN (Apr 21, 2014)

In summer.
Should take at least 3 times: morning, after work out and evening


----------



## KelJu (Apr 21, 2014)

3 times a day on workout days, 2 times a day on none workout days.


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 21, 2014)

This question along with locker room sex question, Im kinda thinking your off your off rocker a little bit


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 21, 2014)

DetMuscle said:


> This question along with locker room sex question, Im kinda thinking your off your off rocker a little bit



They're already banned


Warrior


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 30, 2014)

Honestly 3x??? Even on workout days one in the morning an one after workout or at night seems fine...I mean shiittt even if u aint sweatn all day I wake up rush to work get out of work go straight to gym an shower after an pass out then do it all over again. Somtimes in the morning tho if I sweat at night or need to wake up or feel a lil betr about my day. But im a lazy bastard, still smell golden tho an my girl still cant stay away from my balls with no complaints lollll. Do the hand swipe test if musty them shower lmfao


----------



## JimboW (Jun 9, 2014)

once...i feel dirty now haha.
3 seems to many


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 9, 2014)

At least 2 times a day, usually 3. I just feel disgusting if I don't. I'm sure my electricity bill from the water heater suffers a bit though.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 9, 2014)

2


----------



## Garnet Donald (Jul 30, 2014)

Usually 2, sometimes 3 a day.


----------



## Anthony Tate (Sep 2, 2014)

I prefer to take a night shower before bed to feel clean.


----------

